# .
,   .       .    .      .        .     .

----------


## 20

,     .      .     ,    ,     .  ,     .  ,  .      )

----------

** ,   ,     ,  -     ?        - "  ".   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,  ,        ))

----------

*ZZZhanna*,   ! ,     ,                :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


       ,  ..   .
  , +++       .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> ,  ..   .
>   , +++       .


 :   !

----------

> +++


    .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> .


 !

----------

,     ,      ,   __ .    ,     ,     .    __    -  ,  .    (-,     ).    ,   ,    / , -    ,       (  ),  ,    . ,       ,   ,          .    ,          ,        .           ,  -        .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> ,     ,      ,   __ .    ,     ,     .    __    -  ,  .    (-,     ).    ,   ,    / , -    ,       (  ),  ,    . ,       ,   ,          .    ,          ,        .           ,  -        .


!

----------

